# Beauty of a night to fish...



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Was out on the red lastnight (mon 16th) in the fargo area and took a 13.8 lbs and a 17lbs...

Craig

Updated Pic. 8-1-07


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i was out too, left at dark and only caught 3 small cats :evil:


----------

